
Why You Might Go Bankrupt If Your Next-Door Neighbor Wins the Lottery - prostoalex
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2016/02/16/why-you-might-go-bankrupt-if-your-next-door-neighbor-wins-the-lottery/?mod=e2fb
======
acconrad
This is a strong reach of an assumption and very click-baity. What this really
should be worded as "if your neighbor wins the lottery, you're more likely to
succumb to 'keeping up with the Joneses'".

